# lirc-0.8.7_pre1 and kernel 2.6.35

## jblake20

I see there is a bug with lirc and newer kernels, i.e. 2.6.35-gentoo-r5

Does anyone have a solution to get lirc installed.  I need it for my MythTV installation.

Thanks!!

some information below:

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_streamzap/lirc_streamzap.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_streamzap] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r5'

make[3]: *** [lirc_streamzap.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_streamzap'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4585:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3573:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" 						CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- 						LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" 			${BUILD_FIXES} 						${BUILD_PARAMS} 					${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1'

>>> Failed to emerge app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1:

 * If your LIRC device requires modules, you'll need MODULE_UNLOAD

 * support in your kernel.

 * Compiling support for device streamzap

 * Setting default lirc-device to /dev/lirc0

 * Disabling lirc_gpio driver as it does no longer work Kernel 2.6.22+

 * ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4585:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3573:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\" 						CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- 						LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" 			${BUILD_FIXES} 						${BUILD_PARAMS} 					${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1'

emerge info:

# uname -a

Linux calvin 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 5 01:27:00 EDT 2010 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

calvin usr # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3700+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 02 Sep 2010 22:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" #http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ #http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.netnitco.net/ http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl alsa amd64 amrnb amrwb avi berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdnav dvdread flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv imlib ipv6 jack joystick jpeg kde lirc mad mjpeg mmx modules mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses net nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python qt qt3support quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl streamzap sysfs tcpd threads tiff transcode truetype unicode usb xinerama xmms xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ice1724" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="streamzap" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

calvin usr #

----------

## idella4

would it help if we told you how to install it on a 2.6.34 kernel?

You have a choice of at least three types of .34.  Is .35 really required?  As long as it works if you really need it.

----------

## jblake20

.34 would be fine.

I only installed  .35 because it was the latest and that is what came down by default when I emerged gentoo-sources

So are you saying you have instructions for getting lirc to work with .34

If so, then I will drop down to .34 and look forward to your fix

thanks

----------

## Kompi

To compile against 2.6.35 you need the current development version out of the cvs tree. 

There is an ebuild in the "amielke-overlay"

----------

## idella4

well, I'll try it but no promises.  The initial attempt pulled up with trouble with LDFLAGS.

On second thoughts, I missed.  My /usr/src/linux was pointing to a 2.6.35 kernel.

I checked for the use flags via

emerge -s lirc

and put them in /etc/portage/package.use.

I put the devices list into /etc/make.conf [needed to remove the - from them all]

I re-emerged 2.6.34-r2, recompiled with my config file, repointed /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2.

```

genny ~ # emerge lirc

.......................

[other dependecy packages]

..........................

   usr/sbin/lircd

   usr/sbin/lircmd

   usr/lib/liblirc_client.a

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

removing executable bit: usr/lib/liblirc_client.la

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 ...

 * 

 * /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r2/build/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.          [ !! ]

 * 

 * Adding module to moduledb.

 * 

 * The lirc_gpio driver will not work with Kernels 2.6.22+

 * You need to switch over to /dev/input/event? if you need gpio

 * This device can than then be used via lirc's dev/input driver.

 * 

 * The new default location for lircd.conf is inside of

 * /etc/lirc/ directory

>>> Recording app-misc/lirc in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1:

 * If your LIRC device requires modules, you'll need MODULE_UNLOAD

 * support in your kernel.

 * Compiling support for a lot of devices

 * Setting default lirc-device to /dev/lirc0

 * Disabling lirc_gpio driver as it does no longer work Kernel 2.6.22+

 * 

 * 

 * The lirc_gpio driver will not work with Kernels 2.6.22+

 * You need to switch over to /dev/input/event? if you need gpio

 * This device can than then be used via lirc's dev/input driver.

 * 

 * The new default location for lircd.conf is inside of

 * /etc/lirc/ directory

```

all done.  Nothing special.  I now have lirc which I know nothing about and don't need, but you can do the same.

----------

